# Free Skiing at Bretton Woods 10/30



## buellski (Oct 29, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/brettonwoodsnh


----------



## Edd (Oct 29, 2013)

*Bretton Woods opens Oct 30th with free skiing*

Or so they tweeted. Can't upload the screenshot for some reason.


----------



## Edd (Oct 29, 2013)

Sorry about duplicate thread. Someone beat me to it while I was messing around.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow!  Sweet!  And that is a pretty good run for them.  In the past they used to only open the beginner lift and the flat beginner trail.  Roll call!


----------



## Vortex (Oct 29, 2013)

They have a web site issue,  It took me a while to find it. Range trail, looks fun.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm off, was considering a day at K but DAMN, free. Going for sure


----------



## snoseek (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone going up???


----------



## yeggous (Oct 29, 2013)

I just let everyone know that I am feeling sick. *cough* I'm definite.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 29, 2013)

That chronic sickness that starts after foliage and subsides sometime in May???


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 29, 2013)

ThreAd merge needed


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## JDMRoma (Oct 29, 2013)

Hmm Range view, expert only skiing….wonder if they are leaving the whales to ski around….Could be fun !


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 29, 2013)

Absolutely going to be there!


----------



## ss20 (Oct 29, 2013)

High speed quad.  One beginner trail.  Free.  
Get extra sleds ready, it's gonna be a blood bath :???:

That's mostly just the jealousy talking, but seriously, ski safe and have fun.  You guys might get some nice mogul lines by the end of the day.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2013)

ss20 said:


> High speed quad. One beginner trail. Free.
> Get extra sleds ready, it's gonna be a blood bath :???:
> 
> That's mostly just the jealousy talking, but seriously, ski safe and have fun. You guys might get some nice mogul lines by the end of the day.



It is a pretty long run...and top to bottom more or less.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 29, 2013)

This the kind of long, straight, wide cruiser on which you can hit irresponsible speeds. It's a fun one.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2013)

yeggous said:


> you can hit irresponsible speeds



This might be the first time in history these words have been written concerning Bretton Woods 

:lol:


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 29, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> It is a pretty long run...and top to bottom more or less.



Not sure if there is such a thing as a long run at BW


----------



## snoseek (Oct 29, 2013)

It's all relative. It's long for early season, not steep but a straight consistent pitch. Good enough for me and I'm trying to keep the finances in check. Ride some north Conway singletrack on the way home and it's the perfect day!!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Not sure if there is such a thing as a long run at BW




True, but that runs the length of the Zephyr HSQ which is a pretty good long run...almost a mile I'd say based on memory. 

The lift almost dead center of this image running up to the "Chutters" lodge:


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2013)

It's much longer than their usual pre-season thoroughfare, which used to be the Learning Center Quad and all of its (short) glory.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2013)

All joking aside, I'm way jealous of anyone skiing BW tomorrow.  Wonder when they'll reopen?


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 29, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> True, but that runs the length of the Zephyr HSQ which is a pretty good long run...almost a mile I'd say based on memory.
> 
> The lift almost dead center of this image running up to the "Chutters" lodge:


Is chutters a candy store?


----------



## yeggous (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes, Chutters is an overpriced candy store at the top of that quad. I think they have a real shop in the Seacoast area.


----------



## Edd (Oct 29, 2013)

yeggous said:


> Yes, Chutters is an overpriced candy store at the top of that quad. I think they have a real shop in the Seacoast area.



I only ski there weekdays but I never catch that store open.


----------



## JDMRoma (Oct 29, 2013)

Edd said:


> I only ski there weekdays but I never catch that store open.



I usually try to avoid the area of the candy store on weekends, go around the back and avoid all the chaos !


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2013)

yeggous said:


> Yes, Chutters is an overpriced candy store at the top of that quad. I think they have a real shop in the Seacoast area.



Littleton, NH actually.  That store has the largest candy counter in the world...or something like that....


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 29, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Littleton, NH actually.  That store has the largest candy counter in the world...or something like that....



There's one here in Lincoln too.  I'm not really a candy guy.  But I bring people there who are and they seem pretty blown away.  As for the one on top of BW, I know some parents who use it as a reward to their kids for going all the way to the summit.  Whatever hook works...


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 30, 2013)

Ski BW for free while the sun's out then the Red Sox game when the sun goes down. Sounds like a perfect day!


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 30, 2013)

I'll be there: 
Black Ride snowboard, black pants, green Flylow puffy, black&white Smith helmet with brim.  (Yes my snowboard says "ride like a girl" don't ask).  Give a shout if you're there and want to share some turns.  Shouldn't be hard to spot people on one run/one lift.


----------



## john1200c (Oct 30, 2013)

I wish I saw this yesterday.  I would have definitly had the sniffles today and been there....


----------



## dlague (Oct 30, 2013)

I do not work too far from there but being a new employee taking the day off or calling in would not look so good - I am bummed that I could not take advantage!

JEALOUS!


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 30, 2013)

dlague said:


> I do not work too far from there but being a new employee taking the day off or calling in would not look so good - I am bummed that I could not take advantage!
> 
> JEALOUS!


I thought you were in the Sunapee area?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 30, 2013)

I received this pic from Cannonball in a text this morning.  Rubbing it in.  I rubbed it in last Friday.


----------



## dlague (Oct 30, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I thought you were in the Sunapee area?



Was 6 months ago!  Now two exits away from Waterville!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 30, 2013)

Doesn't look too shabby.  Nice of them to make the push.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 30, 2013)

Note the natural snow showers to boot.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 30, 2013)

that looks like a long green run.  Probably nice for beginners once the season gets rolling.  

Cudos for BW for getting it done and making October turns!


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 30, 2013)

jimmywilson69 said:


> that looks like a long green run.  Probably nice for beginners once the season gets rolling.



Yup


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 30, 2013)

It's killing me I am sitting in my office prepping for a meeting tomorrow and some deadlines today... My first day on the snow the earliest will be in 2 weeks   November turns at K on Veterans Day...


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow.  Very nice.  This harkens back to the mid-2000's when they were really pushing the length of their season and coming on here and interacting with members.  Great to see that they are back.  Bretton Woods is a nice place....granted it is not all hardcore and all, but it is a nice place.


----------



## JDMRoma (Oct 30, 2013)

jimmywilson69 said:


> that looks like a long green run.  Probably nice for beginners once the season gets rolling.
> 
> Cudos for BW for getting it done and making October turns!



Looks like they were gunning for the First In NH to open title....they got it ! Nice, wish I would have gone...dont have too many vaca days left to burn


----------



## JDMRoma (Oct 30, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Wow.  Very nice.  This harkens back to the mid-2000's when they were really pushing the length of their season and coming on here and interacting with members.  Great to see that they are back.  Bretton Woods is a nice place....granted it is not all hardcore and all, but it is a nice place.


Buying seasons passes there are so many pro's and cons, BW has always been my best bet within 2 hours of my home.Great Staff, exceptional snow making and always the best Natural snow around.....not to mention I can always get front row parking


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 30, 2013)

I think they know who their market is and they cater to it.  I think they know that the hardcore skiers will go to Cannon, Wildcat, or Tux.  That said, they did put in a new T-Bar and have been expanding their glade options and trying to find steeper terrain.


----------



## JDMRoma (Oct 30, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> I think they know who their market is and they cater to it.  I think they know that the hardcore skiers will go to Cannon, Wildcat, or Tux.  That said, they did put in a new T-Bar and have been expanding their glade options and trying to find steeper terrain.


Everyone sort of plays the its too easy thing for BW, there are some good glades off of Wumbek and StarrKing that are pretty serious and off of Rosebrook too.The new T bar section has some decent stuff too if your looking for it. ! Also happy I went with the SuperPass this year so I can hit Cannon for the steeper stuff too !! Seasons close now for sure !


----------



## dlague (Oct 30, 2013)

JDMRoma said:


> Everyone sort of plays the its too easy thing for BW, there are some good glades off of Wumbek and StarrKing that are pretty serious and off of Rosebrook too.The new T bar section has some decent stuff too if your looking for it. ! Also happy I went with the SuperPass this year so I can hit Cannon for the steeper stuff too !! Seasons close now for sure !



I don't care how good anyone is!  Some times it is nice to have wide cruisers to haul ass on or just plain carve it up.  Those areas you mention  Stickney Glades and Rosebrook Canyons can have some entertaining sections.  The thing with their glades - much of they are wide open and as a result finding a powder stash is often not too easy!  The best areas are way to the skiers right!

What I find to be funny is the fact that most ski areas never had designated gladeds or terrian parks for that matter.  Today they are expected and if not technical enough - it is boring!

BTW I would take the trail that is open today if I had the chance!


----------



## bobbutts (Oct 30, 2013)

Not like Rime is a difficult trail either.  For October, BW looks good.


----------



## dlague (Oct 30, 2013)

bobbutts said:


> Not like Rime is a difficult trail either.  For October, BW looks good.



Nothing really is early season!

Plus no stairs back to the top to get back down!  Great that three ski areas offered something up in October!  There is a lot of Killington chest pounding going on but kudos to all three!


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 30, 2013)

HUGE props to BW for making this happen.  Totally unexpected and I'm glad I was in the right place with some free time this morning.

I was pretty excited on the drive up, but I had my expectations set for ridiculously long lines and crowded slopes.  I figured worst case would be one run to kick off the season.  I pulled in a little before 9am and parked in the front row.  It was pretty obvious that this was a last minute thing for them.  They have virtually no ski signage up, everything still refers to the summer Adventure Zone stuff.  I walked around to the slope side of the lodge still expecting a crowd, but there was nobody in line and now skis/boards on the rack.  I went in to get a ticket and cute, friendly desk-girl had one extended out to me before I even got up to the desk.  Grabbed the ticket and headed right back out.  Buckled up, hopped on lift, and the season was on!   I ended up taking 6 runs at about 1K of vert each.  Not bad!!  It got a little bit more crowded on the half-slope they had going, but it was still ski-on at the lift every time.  The snow was actually some of the best man-made I've experienced.  Everyone was smiling, everyone was friendly...how could you not be with free turns in October.  

All in all a great way to start the season.  Way to go BW, you earned big points with me.


----------



## prophet0426 (Oct 30, 2013)

I think you mean you rubbed it out.... :-o


----------



## prophet0426 (Oct 30, 2013)

SICK!!!!! Bummed I missed out.....


Cannonball said:


> HUGE props to BW for making this happen.  Totally unexpected and I'm glad I was in the right place with some free time this morning.
> 
> I was pretty excited on the drive up, but I had my expectations set for ridiculously long lines and crowded slopes.  I figured worst case would be one run to kick off the season.  I pulled in a little before 9am and parked in the front row.  It was pretty obvious that this was a last minute thing for them.  They have virtually no ski signage up, everything still refers to the summer Adventure Zone stuff.  I walked around to the slope side of the lodge still expecting a crowd, but there was nobody in line and now skis/boards on the rack.  I went in to get a ticket and cute, friendly desk-girl had one extended out to me before I even got up to the desk.  Grabbed the ticket and headed right back out.  Buckled up, hopped on lift, and the season was on!   I ended up taking 6 runs at about 1K of vert each.  Not bad!!  It got a little bit more crowded on the half-slope they had going, but it was still ski-on at the lift every time.  The snow was actually some of the best man-made I've experienced.  Everyone was smiling, everyone was friendly...how could you not be with free turns in October.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 30, 2013)

prophet0426 said:


> I think you mean you rubbed it out.... :-o



Ha, yeah, I just about rubbed it out when I realized they were opening and it was free


----------



## dlague (Oct 30, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> HUGE props to BW for making this happen.  Totally unexpected and I'm glad I was in the right place with some free time this morning.
> 
> I was pretty excited on the drive up, but I had my expectations set for ridiculously long lines and crowded slopes.  I figured worst case would be one run to kick off the season.  I pulled in a little before 9am and parked in the front row.  It was pretty obvious that this was a last minute thing for them.  They have virtually no ski signage up, everything still refers to the summer Adventure Zone stuff.  I walked around to the slope side of the lodge still expecting a crowd, but there was nobody in line and now skis/boards on the rack.  I went in to get a ticket and cute, friendly desk-girl had one extended out to me before I even got up to the desk.  Grabbed the ticket and headed right back out.  Buckled up, hopped on lift, and the season was on!   I ended up taking 6 runs at about 1K of vert each.  Not bad!!  It got a little bit more crowded on the half-slope they had going, but it was still ski-on at the lift every time.  The snow was actually some of the best man-made I've experienced.  Everyone was smiling, everyone was friendly...how could you not be with free turns in October.
> 
> ...



Sweet!  Now I wished I had some vacation time accrued!  Lucky for you!  Nice to see a tracked trail!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 30, 2013)

Regardless of who has steeper,higher,longer, as of today BW has 1000ft vertical which is way more than the others.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 30, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> Regardless of who has steeper,higher,longer, as of today BW has 1000ft vertical which is way more than the others.



Not sure when they will be open again though


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 30, 2013)

I think they say Nov 16th opening day---not sure if they would try for sooner though. If they have a decent amt open prior to Thanksgiving I may take a ride up.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 30, 2013)

That was pretty fun for October!

I got there early, made ten or so runs and drove over to Burke to close down their mtb season. Perfect day! Too bad i missed you Cannonball....someday.

As soon as took my first turn I realized that I need to start driving west soon, work is slow enough. Im going monday morning. Have a snowy winter all!


----------



## CoolMike (Oct 30, 2013)

Congrats to anyone who got in on this.  It was definitely last minute.  I'm signed up for all of the Bretton Woods promotional emails (along with a dozen other mountains - I get lots of spam) and they didn't email me about it until 7pm on Tuesday!

My work is super flexible but 1 day notice isn't enough to take an early season snowboarding personal day.  I rode there last year on December 2nd with four or five trails open and really enjoyed it.  Their man-made snow was nice, the crowds were reasonable, and the drive up is always super easy.  BW is good for the first turns of the year because they have so many relatively long easy trails to shake the rust off with.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 30, 2013)

Today started as WROD first thing in the morning and the snow was quite fast for the first few runs. After about an hour things started to soften up and the edge of the trail became very skiable. By 11am conditions were amazing. It was beautifully soft snow. No ice at all. It really was some of the best manmade snow that I have ever skied. Of course there were no lift lines mid week.

I am super impressed with what they pulled off today. Yes, it was last minute. They were very friendly. It was very nice snow. The lift was fast and top-to-bottom. I'm very glad I called in to work.

I went to Sunday River on Sunday and that was really sketchy. I only lasted 90 minutes. Today at Bretton Woods I went from open to close.


----------



## octopus (Oct 30, 2013)

took the day off to go, glad i did. really cool of bretton woods to do this. i talked to the lady at the lunch counter and according to her bw wanted to try out their new snow guns and since they made enough to open a trail, they did, and for free. it was a short notice deal.



heres a crappy pic of the bacon girl at the top of the lift.
good times.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Oct 31, 2013)

What a great trail to get your ski legs on and free?

Wow, well done BW!

I totally could have done this, bad bad call on my part.


----------

